# Windows Movie Maker Won't Save



## nintendonerd (Mar 17, 2009)

I made this video with movie maker. When I finished it, I clicked to save it to my computer. It got to about 8 bars, then it said Windows movie maker can not save to the specified location. Verify that the original source files used in your movie are still available, that the saving location is still available, and that there is enough free disk space available, and try again. My original files are still on my desktop, and I have enough room. I used multiple clips, and sort of scattered them around. I used a 4:30 long song, and had 3 titles in it. I tried saving to a blank CD, but that did not work. I have not found any helpful information online.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

This happens when you use lots of transitions & editing.

You may have deleted/moved the original audio source files. (Please note, WMM does not make local copy of the audio which is used.)

Never remove the *original files* from their location. And you will never face any problems.

Try saving your project in a different folder. Sometimes when you are working with Windows Movie Maker and you save within the same source files, anything could happen.

The reason for this is that you may have saved previously and it overwrites the saved file. If you use "Save Project as", then you can save a new, fresh project files.

When finalizing, always "Save Movie File..." into new location away from your project. This is to ensure it won't overwrite any project source file.


----------

